# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Prparez votre rentre avec la nouvelle gamme ultra tendance de PC portables grand public HP !

## Mejdi20

*Prparez votre rentre avec la nouvelle gamme ultra tendance de PC portables grand public HP !*

*ISSY-LES-MOULINEAUX, le 8 juillet 2010*  HP prpare dj sa rentre et propose sa nouvelle gamme de PC portables au design lgant et rac. Vous aviez aim les HP ENVY, HP Pavilion, HP Mini et HP G, vous allez adorer les toutes dernires innovations HP en matire de design, de couleurs et de technologies ! Voici de quoi prparer une belle rentre

Au programme : gravure par lectrolyse, textures en relief et associations de belles matires ; tout contribue  apporter  la gamme un look parfait.

*Les HP ENVY14 et ENVY17 : une rentre remarquable*

Les nouveaux HP ENVY14 et ENVY17 sadressent  toutes celles et ceux qui recherchent un condens de performance, de design et de technologie. Ils offrent notamment une configuration haut de gamme avec un nouveau clavier rtro-clair.

Les deux modles HP ENVY noublient pas pour autant les amateurs de jeux et de vidos ; ils sont quips de puissants processeurs Intel, de cartes graphiques ATI Mobility RadeoTM, d'un lecteur optique avec slot de chargement et d'une webcam HD(2) fonctionnant mme dans des conditions d'clairage difficiles. Et pour rsister au rythme effrn de la rentre, les PC portables HP ENVY sont renforcs par un dessous en alliage de magnsium - plus lger et plus mince - et un chssis en aluminium pur grav au laser.

Autre atout de taille : ils intgrent la technologie Beats Audio, dveloppe par HP et Beats by Dr. Dre, offrant une restitution sonore hors pair, idale pour continuer  danser sur les hits de lt !

Le HP ENVY14 est dot dun cran HP 14,5 pouces (35,6 cm) et offre une capacit de stockage de 500 Go.  Le HP ENVY17 intgre un cran full HD de 17,3 pouces (43,9 cm), un lecteur BlueRay et un systme audio Beats avec caisson de basses HP Triple Bass Reflex pour les plus grands amateurs de musique !

Disponibles fin juillet, le HP ENVY14 sera commercialis  partir de 999  TTC et le HP ENVY17,  partir de 1499  TTC.

*Les PC portables HP Pavilion modles dm : une rentre en toute lgret*

Minces et lgers, les PC portables HP Pavilion offrent toutes les qualits d'un vrai PC dans un botier ultralger. Les modles dm1, dm3 et dm4 intgrent les technologies les plus rcentes, permettant de bnficier de performances et d'un affichage exceptionnels.

         Le HP Pavilion dm4 est le compagnon nomade idal ; il allie mobilit et finition en aluminium bross agrmente de motifs gravs par lectrolyse. En outre, le HP Pavilion dm4 est dot dun cran BrightView LED HD(2) de 14 pouces, (35,6 cm), dun lecteur optique interne, dun lecteur d'empreinte digitale avec HP SimplePass, et dune batterie offrant une autonomie de
6 heures 30(3).

         Le HP Pavilion dm3 est votre alli divertissement et loisirs. Il est dot dune lgante finition mtallique grav par lectrolyse. Le HP Pavilion dm3 intgre des processeurs AMD Athlon II Neo ou Turion II Neo de dernire gnration ainsi quune carte graphique ATI Radeon HD5430 en option.


*Les PC portables HP Pavilion modles dv : une rentre  la pointe de la technologie
*

Trs performants, les HP Pavilion dv6 et dv7 intgrent les technologies d'affichage, audio et vido les plus novatrices et sont tout dsigns pour les applications multimdia. Par leur design lgant, finitions extrieures et textures en relief, les HP Pavilion dv6 et dv7 sadaptent  tous les styles. Disponibles en chocolat, sable et mtal, ils seront le  must have  des amoureux de la technologie et du design.

Les PC portables Pavilion dv6 et dv7 finition mtal sont quips d'un lecteur d'empreinte digitale et du logiciel HP SimplePass. D'un simple effleurement du doigt, les utilisateurs bnficient ainsi d'une protection renforce de tous leurs mots de passe. Des enceintes Dolby Advanced Studio et Altec Lansing sont fournies avec les dv6 et dv7. Le dv7 offre de plus une restitution sonore exceptionnelle grce  son triple caisson de basses HP et  la technologie HP Beats Audio. 



Les nouveaux PC portables HP Pavilion sont dots de technologies exclusives telles que la webcam HP TrueVision, qui optimise l'image quelles que soient les conditions d'clairage, et le HP QuickWeb, qui permet aux utilisateurs d'accder au Web(1) en appuyant sur un bouton sans devoir lancer Windows.

*Les HP Pavilion dv6 et dv7 seront disponibles fin juillet,  partir de 599  TTC.*

*HP Minis : une rentre ultra mobile*

De nouvelles couleurs pour une nouvelle rentre, le HP Mini 210 est dsormais disponible dans un nouveau blanc cristal et rose avec motifs cossais, compltant ainsi la palette dj existante compose de largent et du noir. Le nouveau HP Mini 110, modle d'entre de gamme, est propos en noir. Il peut tre quip en option d'une batterie six cellules offrant une autonomie de 8 heures(3).
Les HP Mini 210 et Mini 110 seront disponibles fin juillet  partir de 319  et 279  TTC.

*Les PC portables HP G : une rentre toute en couleur*

HP inaugure de nouvelles couleurs pour tous les PC portables d'entre de gamme HP G62 et HP G72. Le HP G72 sera disponible en noir et en bronze, tandis que le HP G62 se dclinera en blanc. En outre le HP G62 sera quip des derniers processeurs AMD Phenom II, Turion II et Athlon II.

*A propos dHP*

HP cre de nouvelles solutions pour que la technologie soit au service des professionnels et du grand public. Leader technologique mondial, HP propose une offre allant de l'impression, des systmes personnels aux logiciels, en passant par les services et linfrastructure informatique. Pour plus d'informations sur HP (NYSE:HPQ), veuillez cliquer sur ce lien: http://www.hp.com/.

(1)    Une borne d'accs sans fil et une connexion Internet sont ncessaires. Elles sont fournies sparment.

(2)    Pour voir les images en haute dfinition, le contenu doit tre au format HD (haute dfinition).

(3)    L'autonomie de la batterie varie selon le modle, la configuration, les applications charges, les fonctionnalits, le mode d'utilisation, les fonctionnalits sans fil et les paramtres de gestion de l'alimentation. La capacit maximum de la batterie diminue dans le temps et  mesure de l'utilisation. Pour plus de dtails, reportez-vous au banc d'essai des batteries MobileMark07 sur www.bapco.com /products/mobilemark2007.

(4)    Sur les disques durs, 1 Go = 1 milliard d'octets. La capacit formate relle est moindre. Jusqu' 20 Go d'espace disque sont rservs au logiciel de restauration du systme.

(5)    Le poids varie selon la configuration.

(6)    Prix public indicatif. Les prix rels peuvent varier.

----------

